# metal analyzer tool



## sh3030 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have seen at a couple scrap yards and online that there are xray type guns (or other technology) that can do a simple analysis on a piece of scrap metal/wire/ect. and tell you what % of each element is present. you simply point and you have results.

has anyone here ever had experience with these units? have advice on what to get/not to get? 

we come across all sorts of different metals and i would love to do a simple analysis to see what to seperate out.

thoughts please.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 23, 2010)

They cost about $36,000. I wish I could afford that.
http://www.niton.com/Default.aspx?sflang=en
Jim


----------



## sh3030 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim,

Is this what you have seen that works well? 

Do you have hands on experience with these units? What else is available like this?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 23, 2010)

I have only seen one used once. I wish I had access to one now, but I don't. If I had the money for one I would probably buy one. There are other companies that make them I think Niton is probably the best.
There are others on the forum that have used them or have seen them used more than I, and can give you better info. They have to be set up and calibrated for the elements it will be able to identify. 
There are also youtube videos on them if you search xrf or niton.
Jim


----------



## nickvc (Mar 24, 2010)

I know im UK based but check XRF guns for sale in the buy or trade section, these are Niton guns,im sure my supplier would be only to happy to supply you,he brought a load hence the cheaper price tag. I must admit they are not a replacement for assays but can have their uses.PM me if you want further details.


----------



## sh3030 (Mar 28, 2010)

we had a rep stop out and the analyzer gun was very incomplete. It could not accurately read the contents of several types of material due to the plating that exists. It had problems simply reading different types of stainless steel.

The analyzer is not what we expected, especially for 30+ thousand dollars!


----------



## nickvc (Mar 28, 2010)

I think the best way to use them is to keep known metals and use them as standards you van check the gun on.As i have said they are only a guide but with experience i think they can be a useful tool in your business,i think it also depends on how the gun is calibrated most are set up for precious metals,if you read my post you can see the price i can get for you which is nearly half what your been quoted.


----------



## polycertic (Feb 3, 2011)

i am fortunate to have access to one at the scrap yard i work at and agree that their value rests solely on the knowlege of the user. buy Niton and be sure it incorporates the Precious Metals function. understand which elements it cannot test for before you buy it because THERE ARE ELEMENTS IT CANNOT TEST FOR. most heavier than aluminum are supported, though. my experience is that they are worth the price if dealing with lots of different types of scrap. i would not buy a used unit due to the fact that they are fragile. but if you think you could benefit from having one, remember that you can rent them for about $500/day. if you are organized, you can get all your work done and save big.


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 13, 2011)

I scrap lots of big electrical copper and most contacts I get I can melt like butter with my torches . I ran into about 12 troy pounds of contacts from real old dry breakers out of Langley research center in Hampton Va that my torches wouldn't touch . I even ground some to shavings and couldn't melt the stuff . 

I took them to Knoxville where a buyer of nobel metals scanned them using one of these hand held tools . It seemed to work quite well and told the elements and % in the contacts . No wonder I couldn't melt the stuff they were 45 % toungston , 3 % molybeium and 52 % Ag . 

Thats why I'm in here trying to learn how to seperate the silver and purify the stuff . btw lots of very interesting and helpfull information here . I hope to finally learn what I'm doing with the help of Steves DVD and the knowledge base some of you guys have .


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 13, 2011)

Lonnie,

Welcome to the forum.

You should be able to dissolve the silver from the contacts with hot 35% nitric acid. Try one as a sample and see what percentage of the silver you can get out. 

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2011)

The contacts with the tungsten are not what he needs to be learning to refine on. IMHO. Process your other contacts and do those when you you have some experience under your belt.


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 24, 2011)

Steve 

Thanks man !! Learning just how much I didn't know LOL . Finally caught the wifey in the mood to get her to order the DVD for me . I'd rather take a whipping that trying to use paypal on this slow PC . Cant wait till I can watch that a few times . I'll also be able to start working on the cell then . 

I have most of it scrapped together but needing the DVD to know precisley what I need . I sure hope I can use a stainless tank I have that use to be a coffee maker . At first I didn't like the dementions of the tank . It has about the right amount of area but long , wide and shallow . After reading some of Harolds post concerning growing crystals I've kinda changed my mind it's starting to sound like it's ideal for doing this . I know it's constructed good and wouldn't leak . I sure couldn't fabricate a tank as good as this is made . 

I read about one cell that was made of stainless and the tank itself was the cathode . I sure hope the silver cell calls for a stainless cathode so I can do the same . The old coffee maker has 4 small legs on it to hold it off the table / counter where ever you had it setting . I think I can loosen one and fasten the wire there keeping my connection out of and away from the electrolyte . This should sure help prevent lots of problems with connections . 

Again thanks for the welcome and all your help 

Lonnie


----------



## san_diego (Apr 5, 2011)

the xrf analyzers only read the surface.

for effective analysis you must melt the metal, pour it into a bar, and then test it with your xrf.


----------

